# F-16 very low pass



## sunny91 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 6, 2008)

nice vid sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 6, 2008)

One always wonders how they capture such footage - imagine sitting around in the desert for hours just for nanosecond flyby of a fully loaded Viper... durh.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 6, 2008)

whoooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 6, 2008)

maybe it is like command a (pizza) and wait for the delivery?

Sunny


----------



## ian cruz (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent video.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Cool, Sunny....

Charles


----------



## machine shop tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Royzee617 said:


> One always wonders how they capture such footage - imagine sitting around in the desert for hours just for nanosecond flyby of a fully loaded Viper... durh.



Methinks a few AF pilots sat around a made a plan..........

tom


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2008)

8) Nice..


----------

